# UFC on FOX 12: Lawler vs. Brown



## ebfitness (Jul 26, 2014)

July 26, 2014 | SAP Center | San Jose, California

MAIN CARD

FOX, 8 p.m. ET

Matt Brown vs. Robbie Lawler
Anthony Johnson vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
Dennis Bermudez vs. Clay Guida
Bobby Green vs. Josh Thomson

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX, 6 p.m. ET

Daron Cruickshank vs. Jorge Masvidal
Patrick Cummins vs. Kyle Kingsbury
Tim Means vs. Hernani Perpetuo
Mike De La Torre vs. Brian Ortega

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 4:15 p.m. ET

Akbarh Arreola vs. Tiago dos Santos e Silva
Gilbert Burns vs. Andreas Stahl
Juliana Carneiro Lima vs. Joanna Jedrzejczyk
Noad Lahat vs. Steven Siler


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 26, 2014)

Brown doesn't make weight? what the fuck?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 26, 2014)

Robbie Lawler and anthony johnson will win this is a stacked card that people don't really realize.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 26, 2014)

Main card (FOX at 8 p.m. ET)
Robbie Lawler def. Matt Brown via unanimous decision (49-46, 49-46, 48-47) 
Anthony Johnson def. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira via TKO (strikes) at 0:44 of R1
Dennis Bermudez def. Clay Guida via submission (rear-naked choke) at 2:57 of R2 
Bobby Green def. Josh Thomson via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)

Undercard (FOX at 6 p.m. ET)
Jorge Masvidal def. Daron Cruickshank via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-27)
Patrick Cummins def. Kyle Kingsbury via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-25, 30-24)
Tim Means def. Hernani Perpetuo via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)
Brian Ortega def. Michael De La Torre via submission (rear naked choke) at 1:39 of R1

Undercard (UFC Fight Pass at 4 p.m. ET)
Tiago Trator def. Akbarh Arreola via unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27)
Gilbert Burns def. Andreas Stahl via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)
Joanna Jedrzejczyk def. Juliana Lima via unanimous decision (30-27, 29-28, 30-27)
Noad Lahat def. Steven Siler via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 27, 2014)

Great fight night!


----------



## s2h (Jul 27, 2014)

Does Josh Thomson still run straight ahead and use his head as a shield from punches?


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 29, 2014)

s2h said:


> Does Josh Thomson still run straight ahead and use his head as a shield from punches?


Not as much..


----------

